# My Creation!



## rstauffer1029 (Dec 2, 2011)

I build this popsiclestick house yesterday with my roommate. It doesnt look the best but we like it, and it looks like my girls do too. It has a giant roof too that they climb on, but I took that off to take the picture. They moved their nest into it for the most part, they are still moving.


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

very cool.


----------



## Viry (Oct 31, 2011)

That looks awesome


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Hope you used edible glue.


----------



## rstauffer1029 (Dec 2, 2011)

Yes, we used a safe non-toxic glue, dont want to danger the mice.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)




----------

